
Wage-Slaves - popmystack
http://www.alexstjohn.com/WP/2016/04/17/wage-slaves/
======
jwingy
Whether "millennial hipster game developers" are actually lazy or not seems to
be besides the point. Hasn't it already been consistently proven that working
more than 45 hours is much less productive than a steady 40-45 hour work week?
What's the actual business justification for that besides massaging egos or
trying to enforce some masochistic culture?

------
quadfour
The author may call it thought provoking but i feel there are some quite
dangerous ideas in his mind and a severe lack of perspective.

While saying he hates wage-slaves, he seems to treat everyone under him like a
slave.

This pdf on the website is kinda scary, i couldn't help but to feel offended:
[http://www.alexstjohn.com/WP/download/Recruiting%20Giants.pd...](http://www.alexstjohn.com/WP/download/Recruiting%20Giants.pdf)

Also, using the word millennial just tells me you are a grumpy old guy yelling
at kids to get off your lawn.

